# Trivia 4/5



## luckytrim (Apr 5, 2019)

trivia 4/5
DID YOU KNOW ...
Steve Chen worked at Facebook for a few weeks before leaving  to do his own
start-up.
It was called YouTube ...

1. Name the cartoon character was a TV news reporter who was  forever getting
herself into trouble and relying on Underdog to save  her....
2. In the Orient, what are the 'Yakuza'?
3. Which Ivan was known as "Ivan the Terrible" ?
  a. - Ivan I
  b. - Ivan II
  c. - Ivan III
  d. - Ivan IV
4. What are the measurements of a Ping-Pong table  ?
5. The last I heard of this show, everyone sang "It's a Long  Way to 
Tipperary" and the protagonist closed the door of a newsroom.  What show was 
this?
6. Do you recall who was the most decorated soldier in WWII  ?
(Hint; He wrote an autobiography; 'To Hell and Back'  )
7. What is another name for the Middle Ages ?
8. Which Country is home to Island Records ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You can inject heroin once, or even twice, without becoming  addicted, but
third time is almost always the shot that hooks you  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sweet Polly Purebred
2. the Japanese Mafia
3. - d
4. Nine feet X Five Feet
5. the Mary Tyler Moore Show
6. Audie Murphy
7.  The Medieval Period
8. Jamaica

CRAP !!
Most people who take heroin will become addicted within 12  weeks of
consistent use. After 12 weeks, withdrawal symptoms can begin  in as little
as 2 hours after taking a hit. It generally takes about 72  hours for
withdrawal symptoms from heroin to reach their peak.


----------

